# Sun Visor Airbag Warning Stickers



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey guys...

I want to remove the airbag stickers from my visors....

I know that people have removed the stickers form their visors by using Goof-off and the whole deal with all that.... I searched, but only found this info from most people's vinyl visor label removals... 

BUT.....

My visors are FABRIC :eeps: I got the Anthracite Headliners on my 330Ci and the sunvisors aren't vinyl... but the "mouse-fur" fabric like in the M3 visors....

Is Goof-Off fabric safe? When the label shrinks, I'm afraid it might end up ripping the "mouse-fur" off....  Anyone with an M3 who has done this got any tips?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Nobody's done this on mousefur visors before? :dunno:

Anyone? Bueller? :eeps:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I did the same process on the "mouse fur" in my 540 as I did on the vinyl in the 330. Works even better on the fur, no residue.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *I did the same process on the "mouse fur" in my 540 as I did on the vinyl in the 330. Works even better on the fur, no residue. *


Sweet.... so no discoloration and the label just shrinks up and then peel?

Thanks!


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

Having used Goof-Off to remove the airbag stickers on my vinyl visors, I have this bit of advice FWIW:

You want to use as little Goof-Off as possible since it is a nasty chemical and if left on your visor, could damage it. So I would suggest applying it with something slightly rough, like a garden variety paper towel. The DIY instructions I followed had me applying it with cotton balls. The problem is that (at least on vinyl) once the GoofOff gets in there, you still need to "pull" the label off. Cotton balls don't pull squat. 

A paper towel would be grippy enough to pull the sticker off.

Be sure to have soapy water or whatever other mild cleansers you use on hand so you can get any Goof Off residue off as soon as possible.

Maybe this doesn't really apply on the mouse-fur visors. Just thought I'd add it into the mix.

-CMOS


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *I did the same process on the "mouse fur" in my 540 as I did on the vinyl in the 330. Works even better on the fur, no residue. *


Your mousefur visors were gray? I wonder if it works just as well on black... I'm not sure if I should try it now as I got this response from the manufacturer of Goof-Off:



> In response to your request the Goof Off could cause discoloration on fabric and the smell of the Goof Off could linger for a long period of time as well. I would not recommend that you use it.


:dunno:

Maybe if I feel daring I'll try some in a small inconspicous area somewhere and see what happens...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Your mousefur visors were gray? I wonder if it works just as well on black... I'm not sure if I should try it now as I got this response from the manufacturer of Goof-Off:
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> Maybe if I feel daring I'll try some in a small inconspicous area somewhere and see what happens...  *


Just do it and don't worry about it. You tape around the sticker first and the goof off is mostly on the sticker and not the fabric. Don't sweat it.

DIY removing sticker


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *Just do it and don't worry about it. You tape around the sticker first and the goof off is mostly on the sticker and not the fabric. Don't sweat it.
> 
> DIY removing sticker *


Hmm... guess I might have to try it... :dunno: Thanks guys for the suggestions! If any other tips come to mind, I welcome them! 

I already removed the driver side sticker... no goof-off or anything... one of the corners was a little loose so with my pinky fingernail, I dug at it till enough came loose. Then I carefully peeled the sticker off very slowly.... it did pull some mousefur off, but very little, and the visor looks perfectly fine. Only noticable thing is a line of adhesive or whatever it is that was along the bottom edge of the sticker but the rest of it came off with a lot of patience and slow peeling....

the passenger side one seems to be more stubborn as I can't get my nail under any of the corners.... so I'll probably need some goof-off to help it loosen up if I can't get underneath that one...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Whew! Done!*

Ugh... I just spent about 45 minutes sitting in my garage figuring out how to get the last airbag sticker off the passenger side visor.

Interesting part was I did it without using any Goof-Off :thumbup:

As I expected, the passenger side was more stubborn than the driver side.... after I removed them, I compared the two labels and the passenger side label was way thinner and fragile than the driver side one was.... (probably explained why I was able to get my fingernail under the first one with relative ease as opposed to this one which took me twice as long)

Eventually I got one corner to come up a little, then I pinched the edge and started to tug at it lightly. This label was on there pretty good, so the label began to stretch as I tugged. I had to keep tugging one little bit at a time while being careful not to rip the label.... it's like a shrinky-dink piece of plastic/rubber... I came close to ripping this one twice.... the driver side one was almost like a card.... I guess they didn't heat it enough to get it on the visor... :dunno:

Well... it's done at least... and now I have stickerless mousefur anthracite visors.... :bigpimp:

Thanks again to all who replied with their tips even though I ended up getting around using any solvents for mine...


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Whew! Done!*



doeboy said:


> *Thanks again to all who replied with their tips even though I ended up getting around using any solvents for mine...  *


You turned a 2 minute job into a 45 minute job. That's what the goof off does, makes the sticker craze and peel right off. Glad it worked out though. Solvent may remove any left over residue.

Serious picking is for noses.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Whew! Done!*



johnlew said:


> *You turned a 2 minute job into a 45 minute job. That's what the goof off does, makes the sticker craze and peel right off. Glad it worked out though. Solvent may remove any left over residue.
> 
> Serious picking is for noses. *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: I wonder if there's a nose picking emoticon anywhere...

I was bored and didn't have any Goof-Off handy at the moment... :dunno: hehe... I took small breaks in between tugs on the label to mess with my radio and set the presets and junk...

I'll check for any leftover residue when the light is better, but I didn't see much at all when I removed them...


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

johnlew said:


> You turned a 2 minute job into a 45 minute job. That's what the goof off does, makes the sticker craze and peel right off. Glad it worked out though. Solvent may remove any left over residue.
> 
> .


Jeez. 2 minutes? The stickers wouldn't hold together for me after the goof off went on. Came off in lots of little bits--it got really gummy, and wouldn't hold together as I peeled.

Got it all off, but there's a bit of adhesive residue. What to do? Did I wait too long (is this a downside of ED?)


----------



## M2133Z (Jul 8, 2012)

*F30 Sun Visor Airbag Warning Sticker*

Just removed the warning stickers on my F30 2012 335i. I have one with black headliner and the stickers really stood out. They may have changed the sticker material. I tried alcohol first, that did not work. Goof off does work but it is messy. The sticker dissolves like paint and I needed lots of goof off to remove the sticky mess. I have black vinyl visors and after half a can of goof off, the vinyl was really loose and wrinkled. Was ready to buy new visors but the next morning they had stretched again and now it looks perfect. The solvent smell stays for a few days. My experience with the F30 was that removing the stickers is a messy process. Be prepared to spend some time... I still think it was worth it.


----------



## speas (Jul 18, 2013)

M2133Z said:


> Just removed the warning stickers on my F30 2012 335i. I have one with black headliner and the stickers really stood out. They may have changed the sticker material. I tried alcohol first, that did not work. Goof off does work but it is messy. The sticker dissolves like paint and I needed lots of goof off to remove the sticky mess. I have black vinyl visors and after half a can of goof off, the vinyl was really loose and wrinkled. Was ready to buy new visors but the next morning they had stretched again and now it looks perfect. The solvent smell stays for a few days. My experience with the F30 was that removing the stickers is a messy process. Be prepared to spend some time... I still think it was worth it.


Just took the stickers off of my f30 (anthracite vinyl visors). I got them off using rubbing alcohol (70%) and a kitchen sponge. I wet the sponge with the alcohol and then moistened and remoistened the sticker for a few minutes. Eventually (5 min or so) the sticker softened and permitted removal. It takes a bit of picking/fingernail scratching but it will come off fairly easily. No need to remove the visors using alcohol.


----------

